# maak het nou



## Syzygy

Hallo iedereen,

ik heb onlangs de uitroep  "_Maak het nou!_" gehoord en heb hem niet in het woordenboek gevonden. Van de context leek het me toen dat de persoon ermee iets zoals "_Dat geloof je toch zelf niet!_" wilde zeggen. Of is het letterlijker bedoeld en is er daadwerkelijk iets dat de aangesprokene persoon moet maken?

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

De mogelijkheid bestaat natuurlijk dat je het letterlijk moet nemen; dat hangt af van de context. Maar, als het niet letterlijk moet worden genomen, dan betekent het zoiets als "_asjemenou_!" of, zoals je zelf al aangeeft, "_Dat geloof je toch zelf niet!"_ of iets van gelijkaardige strekking.


----------



## bibibiben

Andere varianten:
– Je kunt me nog meer vertellen!
– Maak dat de kat wijs!
– Geloof je het zelf?!
– Kom nou!
– Ja, hoor! [met de juiste intonatie erbij]

Ik ben geneigd te denken dat 'maak het nou' een inkorting is van 'maak het nou niet te dol/te gek/te overdreven', maar het is best mogelijk dat ik er compleet naast zit.


----------



## bibibiben

Deze zijn ook wel leuk om te vermelden:
– Je tante!
– Je tante op een houtvlot! [Deze behoorlijk absurde uitdrukking hoor ik overigens nauwelijks meer.]
– Je grootje!
– Je zuster!
– Ja, m'n neus!

En ongetwijfeld zijn er nog veel meer uitdrukkingen om ongeloof uit te drukken.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt voor de antwoorden en voorbeelden van gelijkaardige uitdrukkingen van ongeloof, allemaal.
Mij schieten nu nog de volgende te binnen die ik ergens hoorde, ook al weet ik niet of ze helemáál synoniem zijn:
- Schei toch uit!
- Ammehoela!
- Ik dacht het niet!


----------



## bibibiben

Of deze:
— Mocht je willen!

Ook wel bijzonder: m'n neus! = my foot! = mon oeil!


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> mon oeil!


Wordt in België veel gebruikt (komt natuurlijk door de invloed van het Frans).


----------

